

Show HN: Awesome-radio – a curated list of radio resources and information - vhost-
https://github.com/kyleterry/awesome-radio

======
LeoPanthera
Anyone even vaguely interested in radio would be well served by getting an
amateur radio license. There's a simple test to prove that you understand the
laws and safety aspects, and then you are allowed to transmit in a large
number of bands across the spectrum.

ARRL (US) "New hams": [http://www.arrl.org/get-on-the-
air](http://www.arrl.org/get-on-the-air)

RSGB (UK) "Getting started": [http://rsgb.org/main/get-started-in-amateur-
radio/](http://rsgb.org/main/get-started-in-amateur-radio/)

Amateur radio isn't just about sending morse code to your friends in
neighboring states - there are a growing number of digital modes and even
people that bounce signals off the moon.

~~~
wglb
And there are things like this: [http://www.arrl.org/news/amateur-radio-
transponder-will-acco...](http://www.arrl.org/news/amateur-radio-transponder-
will-accompany-japanese-asteroid-mission-into-deep-space)

------
irfan
Great effort but isn't wikipedia a better place to make such documents?

~~~
Stratoscope
No, Wikipedia would never allow such a document. It would be knocked down as
"original research".

But I have to agree with you, I don't think GitHub is a great way to
collaborate on this kind of document either. Case in point: I noticed a few
minor typos and errors in the document, so like a good GitHub citizen I went
through the whole process. Forked the repo. Made my changes. Submitted a pull
request.

And then GitHub couldn't merge the changes!

So the author asked me if I could pull the latest version from his repo and
see if the changes could be merged that way. I (hopefully politely!) declined,
saying it would be easier for him to just type in these minor changes from my
diff instead of having both of us worry about how to do the merge. And the
author was a real gentleman and took care of it.

If this were some software code, I would do it differently, of course - I
would have cloned the repo locally after forking it and edited there so I
could do a proper merge. But I didn't want to mess with all that, I just
wanted to fix a couple of typos! So I edited my fork online and did the pull
request from there.

So yeah, GitHub isn't ideal for this. And if Wikipedia doesn't encourage this
kind of document, there are plenty of other wikis that do.

